# Finding Stator Acessory Power?



## giantsfan1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Still new to this forum page and if there is a page that i have missed about installing led lights to my snowblower model number- 247.88355 please let me know. The issue im having is where to find stator power like some snowblowers have a wire hanging out for an accessory but alas ..mine does not. If this is not possible is getting a 9vlt battery my only other option? 
Please help thank you


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You have what engine, 212cc Tecumseh? Or Briggs? And no light? If you don't see a wire, you don't have electricity.


----------



## giantsfan1 (Dec 19, 2017)

yes i have the Tecumseh engine. I figured with my luck this was not going to be easy , so there is no way to get a wire to the stator then? i will just have to use a small 9vlt battery?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

No wire coming out, no stator. You can find a used or blown engine and remove the stator from that. You can try eBay, Craigslist for a stator or engine, even on here, post a request. JackMels has many parts for sale. I'm not sure if there are different mounting patterns between engines or engine horsepowers. However you do realize you need to pull the flywheel?


----------



## giantsfan1 (Dec 19, 2017)

thank you very much for your help in this matter.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF giantsfan. Your snow blower appears to be a Tecumseh LH195SP-67514 (5 hp) and no stator is available for it. You could use a battery operated, handle bar mount LED bicycle light. I have the same motor in my single stage Toro and use a bicycle light clamped to the handle.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's a newer engine which I've never taken off the flywheel. Since there is no stator available it's possible there are no mounting holes behind the flywheel. 

For the occasional evening clearing I do, I use a LED headset.


----------

